# Recommendations for a GOOD enzyme cleaner for house breaking



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm getting ready to place an order for my pup's supplies, the one thing I can't find, is a good enzyme odor remover. If anyone has any recommendations for something they used, that would remove the scent/odor to help prevent using the same spot, I would greatly appreciate it.

If they have it at Amazon, even better  Getting ready to place a $500 order from them.

Thanks!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've tried every cleaner under the sun for cleaning up pet stains. The absolute best I've found is Bac-Out by Biokleen. It is an enzyme cleaner that has a lime scent and REALLY gets the area clean with no smell afterwards. On my carpets, it almost gets the area TOO clean...shows how dirty the rest of my carpet is! :blush: 

I buy mine from Drugstore.com, and it usually arrives the day after I order it. Also, they have the cheapest price I've been able to find it. I do know they sell it at Whole Foods, also.

Here is the link for Amazon, if you are already placing an Amazon order..


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I always just used vinegar. It's done the trick for me just fine.


----------



## Staci (Jan 5, 2013)

Natures Miracle is wonderful


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Nature's Miracle works for us!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Nature's Miracle. You shoud be able to find it at your local Pet store as well.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies!

I was looking for Natures Miracle originally, but saw this... thought I would post it as an FYI.

You have been using Petastic® for the last 23 years without knowing it until now. We created and manufactured the original formula for Natures Miracle®. In 2003 our relationship with Natures Miracle® came to an end. Soon after we launched Petastic®, to ensure that you could still get the original Natures Miracle® formula. *Nature's Miracle® is a registered trademark of Eight In One, Inc.. Earth Friendly Products. is the creator and owner of the formulations formerly supplied to Eight In One for its Nature's Miracle® brand.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Just an update for anyone who runs across this post in the future. In the training article that is referenced here quite a bit, they recommend Life's Great Products. I found "Poop-off Superior stain & Odor Remover" which is the product mentioned. The best Price I have found it for is at petmountain.com for $4.16 for a 32oz spray bottle. But there's shipping... either way, for $11 shipped it's the lowest price you'll find. Thought I would help out anyone else looking for a known working product


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

And here's the training article... very good read. 

House Breaking Your German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Id say Natures miracle as long as you catch the urine in time. If the urine is left over night then that wont even work. Trust me I know from experience with my old dog. Peed on the kitchen floor one night and till this day when we mop the urine smell comes out. You live you learn.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Vinegar


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

hmmm i'll have to try vinegar


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think much of Nature's Miracle, personally -- it seems weak and ineffective compared to other products I've tried. 

Here's the best one I've ever found -- it's a sold by a company that makes professional-grade kennel, shelter, and vet cleaning products, not consumer products, but they sell to the public. I bought a bottle of this at an animal wellness fair many years ago, and I've stuck with it, reordering it by mail a gallon at a time when I run low. I always have some on hand. It's not only good on potty accidents, but vomit too (esp eliminating that awful lingering odor dog vomit leaves behind in a car...). It's a _very_ good product, in my experience:

Health Technology Professional Products: ELIMINATOR bio enzymatic odor digester


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks magwart, I'm adding that to the list


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the one we used. Seemed to do the job just fine. 

Amazon.com: KIDS 'N' PETS Brand - Stain & Odor Remover, 6 pack, 32 fluid ounce bottles (192 fluid ounces total): Pet Supplies


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

I just used white vinegar and it worked out well


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I highly recommend Natural Chemistry smells & stains. I have gone back to it time and time again over the years. I had a diabetic cat that peed on my floor every day for 3 years, and sometimes we would find a 'new' pee spot after he had been peeing there for a few days. Of the puppies I've raised I have never had them go back to the same spot after using the smells and stains. It even gets spaghetti stains out of white t shirts and it has no odour to it so you know it is not just covering up a smell. It will remove pee smell from concrete floors that have been peed on for years, big pee accidents out of mattresses and foutons. I swear by this stuff, I haven't tried the above mentioned industrial ones but it is better than the industrial ones I have tried, and certainly kicks Natures Miracles butt.


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Vinegar and peroxide mixed in spray bottle works awesome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

